# flare protocol for older ladies!!



## lightofhope (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi - just wondered if any friends have or are currently going through the flare protocol for IVF? (i believe this is favoured for older ladies / poor responders).  If so can you give me some idea of what it entails and if poss some indication of the costs involved as i have heard the drugs are quite expensive when using this method?. GCRM is probably the clinic i would be interested in going to so it would be good to hear from any friends who are at GCRM.  Many thanks and good luck to all xx


----------



## jo8 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Lightof hope

I've done the FLARE twice this year. Basically its much quicker than normal cycle. Injections start of Menopur (or something similar)on day1 or 2 of your A/F, you have a scan after 5 days of injections to see how mant foliicles are develloping and if all is ok you start 2nd injection. Both of these injections then happen for around another 4-6 days (differs with each person), then you stop injections and  just have 1 HCG injection 36 hours before E/C. All in all - from starting injections till E/C was only 10 days for me both times. Because they are not switching off your hormones you won't get hot flushes etc. I did get quite a bloated stomach towrds the time for e/c but each person is different. The thought of the injections was far worse than the doing! Think the cost of the drugs varies on your clinic - I was only max dose of Menopur (the expensive injection) so it was around £65  per injection - ouch!

Hope it goes well for you & let me know if I can answer any other questions - each clinic is slightly different so might use different drugs but they do the same job 
Good luck
Jo x


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi lightof hope

I have have two Chlomid flare protocols - being a very low responder and 41 - Chlomid days 2-7 of cycle and then day 7-8 scan then Gonal F 150iu for up to 7 days - sorry don't know about exact cost of drugs since part of my tx cost

Both times I produced 4 eggs and the first time I got pg (sadly lost my son)

Hope this helps


----------



## magic (Feb 14, 2007)

I am on a flare protocol using Gonal F & Cetrotide, I was on 375 Gonal F & 0.25 Cetrotide so bought 5 x 900iu pens & 7 x Cetrotide 0.25mg vials from Calea, these cost me £951.80. I also needed Pregnyl & Cyclogest but I already had these from an abandoned cycle.

My flare cycle started with a baseline scan on day 3 of my period then I started the Gonal F on day 3, scan on day 6 then started Cetrotide on day 6, scan on day 10, Pregnyl trigger jab on day 11, then collection on day 13.

They collected 12 eggs yesterday & I have just found out that 5 have fertilised so I am pleased with that. I tried a long protocol before & I grew a monster follicle & had small ones that didn't grow enough, so basically ended up with one mature follicle & lots of immature ones so we decided to abandon the cycle. Personally I have preferred this short cycle as I didn't like the nasal spray with the first cycle although the Cetrotide jabs with the flare cycle do sting, but this way seems much less protracted.


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

i have been on the flare protocol at the GCRM and my protocol was quick, started on tablets (norethisterine) on CD18 took them for 8 days ( to bring on af when they wanted it) then went on nasal spray (syranel) 5 days after stopped tablets started injections (Gonal F 300iu) took that for 7 days had scan 5 days after starting injections, only had 2 scans and i was ready for EC, was really quick
i much prefered it to the last cycle even though i was on short protocol i had scans from CD3 right up till EC and was a total pain travelling every other day so this was good and a lot less stressful

best of luck the GCRM are brilliant

teresa xx


----------



## Andrianna_uk (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello,
Im in the same boat!
40 years old, I am having the short protocol - gonal f 225 / cetrodite 0.25 x 3
My EC is scheduled for Wednesday.
I currently have 8 eggs- 

Good luck with your 2ww!
    

Andrianna x


----------

